# Combined erac/bras show



## kingsnake

ERAC & BRAS are pleased to announce the following:


Reptile Breeders Meeting
Sunday, 17th July 2016
Organized by the British Reptiles & Amphibians Society and Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club

Looking for a great selection of captive bred reptiles and amphibians? We have over 80 tables of exhibitors showcasing a selection of their surplus animals and an extensive range of reptile products. You will be able to talk to fellow reptile hobbyists, exchange info, ideas and of course buy some great captive bred animals.

Private Breeders – don’t miss the opportunity to book a table at this event organized by the two Essex based herpetological societies/clubs

The Barn
Barleylands
Barleylands Road
Billericay
Essex
CM11 2UD

Ample, free parking
Easy wheelchair access
Convenient road links (bus 100 from Chelmsford to Basildon & Lakeside stops right outside). Nearest rail stations are Billericay, Basildon & Wickford.
Private breeders selling Livestock - Commercial traders selling dry goods

___________________________________________________________________

Open to the public from 10.30am- 4.00pm (members of affiliated Clubs/Societies from 10am on production of their membership cards)
Refreshments available on site

Admission: 
£4.00 Adults 
£3.00 Concessions 
Under 16’s must be accompanied by an adult
No sale of live animals to under 16’s without parent’s consent
___________________________________________________________________


For more information
or to book a table 
contact:
[email protected]


----------



## wagg

Yes finally a southern show. Still 3 hours away but better that 4 to doncaster. Is there a website please?


----------



## lozmick

May sound stupid but what lizards are expected to be on sale? Or am I best off waiting for donny?


----------



## wilkinss77

lozmick said:


> May sound stupid but what lizards are expected to be on sale? Or am I best off waiting for donny?


ERAC shows are usually worthwhile in my experience- not huge shows, but a good selection of animals, rare & common.


----------



## jeff33

It all depends what you are looking for I guess they will probably be the common lizards for sale as table holders can easily sell these, any thing a bit more special you are probably best off asking by placing an ad. It really depends who books the tables. What are you after ?


----------



## wilkinss77

jeff33 said:


> It all depends what you are looking for I guess they will probably be the common lizards for sale as table holders can easily sell these, any thing a bit more special you are probably best off asking by placing an ad. It really depends who books the tables. What are you after ?


Not necessarily just common species- I've been to 3 ERAC shows & there were a few rare species at all of them.


----------



## lozmick

I'm after cat geckos mossy geckos


----------



## wilkinss77

lozmick said:


> I'm after cat geckos mossy geckos


They've been available at previous ERAC shows.


----------



## White_raven666

Finally!!! Another Essex show :no1:


----------



## onenorthernmonkey

As a regular table booker at shows I'm reminded of the 2012 BRAS show debacle where them of us that booked tables only received a 50% refund upon its untimely cancellation from BRAS after the might of the FBH suggested it's no refunds policy was non gratis.

As a joint stake holder with BRAS in this new show can table holders expect a full refund from ERAC should this show meet an untimely demise?


----------



## chalky76

Anyone selling Kings? 

I need Kings.


----------



## kingsnake

I have a pair of Brooks kings- but they are at Donny Sunday for selling.


----------



## wilkinss77

chalky76 said:


> Anyone selling Kings?
> 
> I need Kings.


There should be- there usually are at ERAC shows.


----------



## chalky76

I'm after 

Speckled
Cali king desert phase banded
MBK (which may well be sorted)

Cheers


----------



## wilkinss77

chalky76 said:


> I'm after
> 
> Speckled
> Cali king desert phase banded
> MBK (which may well be sorted)
> 
> Cheers


Going by what Ive seen at past ERAC shows:
1- possible
2- likely
3- almost certain.


----------



## kingsnake

THIS SHOW IS NOW FULLY BOOKED. Roll on the 17th July!!!!!


----------



## wilkinss77

Just a reminder that this show is on the Sunday coming- apparently many people are still unaware of it.


----------



## dmrich

Really looking forward to it... :mf_dribble:

Would be great if anyone is bringing Chameleons other than Yemen's and Panther's ...


----------



## chalky76

Is this deffo on? Not seen any breeders lists or anything else except this thread about it.


----------



## kingsnake

Yes it most definately is ON. If you attend the show there is a discount available for entry to the rest of Barleylands and a discount with your wristband at the restaurant. I believe a lot of the exhibitors from Donny will be there.


----------



## chalky76

kingsnake said:


> Yes it most definately is ON. If you attend the show there is a discount available for entry to the rest of Barleylands and a discount with your wristband at the restaurant. I believe a lot of the exhibitors from Donny will be there.


Coolio. Just don't want to drive there, pay the toll and find it's not on.

Cheers


----------



## wilkinss77

The show was ace- it was packed & had a great selection of livestock & equipment.:2thumb:


----------



## dmrich

Yes a very well done to the organisers. Good location with plenty to see and some unusual livestock available. Delighted with my Jackson Chameleon pair and a male Hoehnelii from Franz a German Breeder.

If this show can be a more regular thing then that would be great. My only suggestions would be a published list of the people attending, with brief summary of their stock. A floor plan of the exhibitors, and perhaps pre-booked tickets online so the organisers can gauge numbers as there was quite a queue waiting to pay and get in. 

Anyway well done all! :no1:


----------



## kingsnake

We would love to be like Hamm and publish exhibitor lists. However we have data protection issues and most importantly Animal Rights issues. There are some within this 'movement' who would target reptile breeders and keepers just to cause mischief or even damage to property. We would rather not take the risk, but agree if we could do it it would be useful for some people. Prepaid tickets is something that was proposed for Donny - maybe needs another look. ..


----------



## supatips

kingsnake said:


> We would love to be like Hamm and publish exhibitor lists. However we have data protection issues and most importantly Animal Rights issues. There are some within this 'movement' who would target reptile breeders and keepers just to cause mischief or even damage to property. We would rather not take the risk, but agree if we could do it it would be useful for some people. Prepaid tickets is something that was proposed for Donny - maybe needs another look. ..


Could you not publish a list minus the names?

Just link the table name/letter/number to what will be on it or somthing?

Just a thought and I hope the show went well for everyone involved and attending yesterday.


----------



## Trice

Used to attend all the Essex shows. Really wish I had remembered this one was on to have attended it!


----------



## wilkinss77

Trice said:


> Used to attend all the Essex shows. Really wish I had remembered this one was on to have attended it!


If we're lucky, we might secure this venue as a permanent home for future ERAC/BRAS shows. As long as Barleylands have been forewarned about the APA & therefore know how deal with them, that is.


----------



## wilkinss77

supatips said:


> Could you not publish a list minus the names?
> 
> Just link the table name/letter/number to what will be on it or somthing?
> 
> Just a thought and I hope the show went well for everyone involved and attending yesterday.


It was quite frankly a brilliant show- although only moderate in size, the variety & selection of livestock outweighed that of Kempton & Donny. There were fewer beardies/leos/royals than at previous shows I've attended, & a fair amount of rarer stuff.


----------



## supatips

wilkinss77 said:


> It was quite frankly a brilliant show- although only moderate in size, the variety & selection of livestock outweighed that of Kempton & Donny. There were fewer beardies/leos/royals than at previous shows I've attended, & a fair amount of rarer stuff.


What sort of rarer stuff? We're there many European breeders there at all?

What about the APA were they harassing people.


----------



## wilkinss77

supatips said:


> What sort of rarer stuff? We're there many European breeders there at all?
> 
> What about the APA were they harassing people.


The APA don't work like that- they'd have been ejected from the premises & the police called. If they were there at all, they'd be incognito.

The rare stuff included:
4 colour locale varieties of Amazon tree boa,
a bullsnake, 
a pair of gopher snakes,
leaf tailed geckos,
Pictus geckos,
Wonder geckos,
Viper geckos,
several species of frogs, toads & salamanders.
There were one or two European breeders, but it was mainly UK ones.


----------



## supatips

wilkinss77 said:


> The APA don't work like that- they'd have been ejected from the premises & the police called. If they were there at all, they'd be incognito.
> 
> The rare stuff included:
> 4 colour locale varieties of Amazon tree boa,
> a bullsnake,
> a pair of gopher snakes,
> leaf tailed geckos,
> Pictus geckos,
> Wonder geckos,
> Viper geckos,
> several species of frogs, toads & salamanders.
> There were one or two European breeders, but it was mainly UK ones.


What would they be doing at the show then, filming or somthing? 

Any idea of the latin on the wonder geckos? I keep the larger sort (Teratoscincus scincus) I got those from Hamm. Most I've seen for sale in this country are the Robworskii sub species.


----------



## wilkinss77

supatips said:


> What would they be doing at the show then, filming or somthing?
> 
> Any idea of the latin on the wonder geckos? I keep the larger sort (Teratoscincus scincus) I got those from Hamm. Most I've seen for sale in this country are the Robworskii sub species.


They would sneak around, take pics & report back to the leadership (Elaine Tolland & Clifford Warwick)- that's if there were even any APA members present.

The wonder geckos they had are T. Roborowskii. T Scincus are often available in this country, though.


----------



## supatips

wilkinss77 said:


> They would sneak around, take pics & report back to the leadership (Elaine Tolland & Clifford Warwick)- that's if there were even any APA members present.
> 
> The wonder geckos they had are T. Roborowskii. T Scincus are often available in this country, though.


What do they do with the footage? Twist it into propoganda. 

Oddly I've had a job finding wonder geckos that aren't T. Roborowskii! To the point people have tried to sell me T.Roborowskii adament that they are T.Scincus (Different apperance/colour!) Do you know anyone who breeds T.Scincus as I'm on the lookout for another female.


----------



## wilkinss77

supatips said:


> What do they do with the footage? Twist it into propoganda.
> 
> Oddly I've had a job finding wonder geckos that aren't T. Roborowskii! To the point people have tried to sell me T.Roborowskii adament that they are T.Scincus (Different apperance/colour!) Do you know anyone who breeds T.Scincus as I'm on the lookout for another female.


There are 3 shops in my area that sell true T. Scincus.


----------



## supatips

wilkinss77 said:


> There are 3 shops in my area that sell true T. Scincus.


What shops are they?


----------



## wilkinss77

supatips said:


> What shops are they?


World Of Reptiles, Leigh-On-Sea,
Wilton's birds & reptiles, Bowers Gifford near Pitsea,
& Scales & Fangs, Eastwood.

The above shops may not necessarily have any in stock right now, but they do sometimes get them.


----------



## wilkinss77

wilkinss77 said:


> If we're lucky, we might secure this venue as a permanent home for future ERAC/BRAS shows. As long as Barleylands have been forewarned about the APA & therefore know how deal with them, that is.





supatips said:


> What sort of rarer stuff? We're there many European breeders there at all?
> 
> What about the APA were they harassing people.





wilkinss77 said:


> The APA don't work like that- they'd have been ejected from the premises & the police called. If they were there at all, they'd be incognito.
> 
> The rare stuff included:
> 4 colour locale varieties of Amazon tree boa,
> a bullsnake,
> a pair of gopher snakes,
> leaf tailed geckos,
> Pictus geckos,
> Wonder geckos,
> Viper geckos,
> several species of frogs, toads & salamanders.
> There were one or two European breeders, but it was mainly UK ones.





supatips said:


> What would they be doing at the show then, filming or somthing?
> 
> Any idea of the latin on the wonder geckos? I keep the larger sort (Teratoscincus scincus) I got those from Hamm. Most I've seen for sale in this country are the Robworskii sub species.





wilkinss77 said:


> They would sneak around, take pics & report back to the leadership (Elaine Tolland & Clifford Warwick)- that's if there were even any APA members present.
> 
> The wonder geckos they had are T. Roborowskii. T Scincus are often available in this country, though.





supatips said:


> What do they do with the footage? Twist it into propoganda.
> 
> Oddly I've had a job finding wonder geckos that aren't T. Roborowskii! To the point people have tried to sell me T.Roborowskii adament that they are T.Scincus (Different apperance/colour!) Do you know anyone who breeds T.Scincus as I'm on the lookout for another female.


The bad guys have won again:
Illegal reptile trading event is revealed down as animal inspectors use hidden body cameras to record wrongdoing (From Echo)


----------

